# Men's Carolina boots size 10 1/2 2E



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a pair of men's Carolina boots size 10 1/2 2E new in the box. They are number CA7528. I wore them around the house for 10 mins to see how I liked them put them back in the box and in the closet. I have three other pairs of safety shoes, time to thin the heard and free up some space. These were $125 when I got them, will sell for $75+shipping.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Another pic


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Offers or trades?


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone???


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bump trades? Offers? Trying to free up space


----------

